# Loose stools at 33 weeks?



## Hopefull mum

Hi ladies :) hope your all well just a quick question!
I'm 33 weeks pregnant and for the last 3 days iv been having loose stools. Especially today when iv gone 3 times! In usually constipated so it's unusual! Not really complaining..but a bit worried..is this normal? Could it mean labour is near? :/ anyone else has this around this stage? 
Thanks! :)


----------



## honeybee2

I'm having the exact same problem.

I'm going about 3-4 times a day now. I have a period pain for about 30 seconds, followed by a poo :blush:

Its not watery, but it is a lot looser if you know what I mean? Its also a lot lighter than normal. My midwife said its braxton hicks that are irritating the bowel- as I think one or the other muscle triggers the other (hense why some people use castor oil, which is not for me I have to say!).


----------



## Boo44

Don't worry hun, I've had the same thing for about 3 weeks now, going up to 5 times a day which is crazy! Exactly like the PP said, it's not watery but much looser than usual, and sometimes only small amounts

I didn't know why but now I've read that bit about BH irritating the bowel I feel cheered as I thought I wasn't getting any BH!


----------



## Hopefull mum

Thanks! Definitely nice to know I'm my alone! 
I honestly don't feel any Braxton hicks :/ so like boo44 said its good to know we actually are :) both sound exactly like mine..not watery but loose and also much lighter compared to my constipated black colour! Hmm guess just ANOTHER pregnancy thing hey! :p


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Sorry to hijack thread. So honeybee can it happen the other way around. I'm 35 weeks on Friday and last night and this morning I had really bad diarrhea. Don't think it was anything I ate, my stools had been looser for a few days before but last night became (TMI ALERT) really watery and uncontrollable. I also felt really sick this morning and still do. Now I seem to be having quite bad BH. The pain is right at the top of my stomach and down my back has me squealing, but there's no pattern and my stomach does not go hard it just really hurts. Could it be the diarrhea causing the bad braxton hicks? x


----------



## leahsbabybump

same hear hun dnt worry about it  i think baby wiggling doesnt help either


----------



## Boo44

kmbabycrazy said:


> Sorry to hijack thread. So honeybee can it happen the other way around. I'm 35 weeks on Friday and last night and this morning I had really bad diarrhea. Don't think it was anything I ate, my stools had been looser for a few days before but last night became (TMI ALERT) really watery and uncontrollable. I also felt really sick this morning and still do. Now I seem to be having quite bad BH. The pain is right at the top of my stomach and down my back has me squealing, but there's no pattern and my stomach does not go hard it just really hurts. Could it be the diarrhea causing the bad braxton hicks? x

I def think so, bowel spasms can set off BH and the main thing is that if you get dehydrated then you can get REAL bad BH, so rest up and sip water and they should ease off :flower:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh I've been drinking water like it's running out lol. Really hoping they go away soon as OH is starting to worry bless him. Plus it's my birthday tomorrow. Don't really want to end up in labour tonight and be in hospital on my birthday lol x


----------

